# A laugher; best $8 you'll ever spend on a cheapie light



## trooplewis (Jun 5, 2011)

I bought one on a whim...what a fun light!
Cheap tail button, annoying holes in the side of the head that let light squirt into your eyes. But dayam, put a 14500 in it and this thing throws a square beam that at 150 feet isway brighter than a P60 XM-L drop-in, just a very small hotspot. At 40 feet, hotspot is about 3 feet wide, almost no spill.

It's about as close to laser-beam LED as I can imagine, you can play light sabers with it. Pretty darn entertaining for 8 bucks, delivered. Got mine on fleabay, just look for "Zoom Cree LED". Runs on a single AA or a 14500, but the 14500 is way brighter.

This one is strictly a toy, and not one you would want your kids to have; shining it in someone's eyes would be painful.
The light says "Ultrafire" on it, but I doubt it is. Only other wording on it (very small) is HWA WTS

Hot liked image removed. 
Norm


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Jun 5, 2011)

Beamshots please!


----------



## trooplewis (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll see if I can get some tonight. I'm pretty convinced this $8 light's hotspot is as bright as my TK41's bigger hotspot at about 100 feet.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it one of the Sipik sk68 clones?


----------



## trooplewis (Jun 5, 2011)

Nope, smaller and much thinner.


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the light, that looks a little bit like LL?


----------



## trooplewis (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, three beamshots. The tree trunk at the rear is 100 ft from the lights.
First, the mighty TK41 lights up the night, using 8 AA batteries.







Now the little $8 Ultrafire on full focus with its single AA battery






And for comparison, a Thrunite single-mode XM-L with a fresh 2600 HiMax 18650 battery.






If you look carefully, you will see that the $8 Ultrafire is not as bright as the TK41, but it's focused hotspot is brighter (but bluer) than the Thrunite XM-L's hotspot. Small, but bright!


----------



## bazzau (Jun 7, 2011)

you fail to mention the model of the ultrafire ? looks ok for $8 ...can you post a link to it ?


----------



## trooplewis (Jun 8, 2011)

The link is
http://cgi.ebay.com/Zoom-LED-Lens-C...1768837?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item20b989cb05


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 8, 2011)

I found this from the same seller: Item number:	140547423634
So ill be buying both to play with now i have good NI-MH AA's and ill pick up a few 14500's since i have a Li-Ion charger now.
Toy's, Gotta have em!


----------



## jondotcom (Jun 9, 2011)

I have this light. It's a really popular one here from dx but under another name (forget). Running mine with 14500 and it is an amazing little light.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 10, 2011)

Can you give us a beam shot on flood?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 10, 2011)

The focus is great too, it sticks enough but is still very easy to slide one handed. Unfortunately it's done by a cheap piece of metal bent to cause friction against the head, not waterproof at all.

Still, for the money this light is an incredible thrower. It easily beats out my Manafont XM-L drop-in (at 3 amps well-heatsinked with an UCL lense) for throw on a 14500 by far. Even my TK20 can't touch it. 

Everyone should have this light!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks. I think I have found my wedding favor for my friends!!!


----------



## trooplewis (Jun 10, 2011)

I might be tempted to gift a little nicer light. How about a Trustfire Z1 or a WF-501A mini host with a nice $12 XPG drop-in? Both use CR123 batteries. Maybe a nice Stainless Steel Ultrafire C3, it makes a nice gift for 13-19 bucks depending where you get it.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 11, 2011)

The problem is my fiancee is cheap. Doesnt want to buy 20-50 lights that cost more than a couple bucks each. So it was going to be simple coin cell squeeze lights like a photon. But I wanted something more substantial. I ordered one of these to see how bad/good they are. If they are reasonably decent I will bulk order a bunch.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 12, 2011)

Well if you're going to be buying 50 I have to say I wouldn't want to spend too much per unit either.


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 12, 2011)

I know a pic of the flood was asked for, But id like to see both done with a 14500 installed and see how much better it gets over a AA NiMH.
Or is that a 14500 in the light in the pic above?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 12, 2011)

It is *much* brighter on 14500, lumens wise we're talking up from around 80 on focus to about 160, so roughly double. Flood is obviously higher on both as less light is wasted.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 12, 2011)

mccririck said:


> Well if you're going to be buying 50 I have to say I wouldn't want to spend too much per unit either.


 

Her thoughts exactly. Most if not all my friends know me for having bright flashlights. when I mentioned that I was thinking of giving out flashlights at our wedding, my cousin said "YES!!! I need a good flashlight!" I cant let her down with a measly squeeze light haha. she needs something that could temporarily blind someone haha.

Trooplewis, can we get a comparison pic of size compared to other commonly known lights?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 12, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> The focus is great too, it sticks enough but is still very easy to slide one handed. Unfortunately it's done by a cheap piece of metal bent to cause friction against the head, not waterproof at all.
> 
> Still, for the money this light is an incredible thrower. It easily beats out my Manafont XM-L drop-in (at 3 amps well-heatsinked with an UCL lense) for throw on a 14500 by far. Even my TK20 can't touch it.
> 
> Everyone should have this light!


 
You can't really make these small telescoping zoomies waterproof. Without leaving an opening for air pressure to equalize what happens is that air pressure will cause the lens to zoom or unzoom on its own. That's what happened to me when I made a Sipik SK58 airtight by adding well lubricated o-rings at every junction. I ended up having to completely remove the o-ring near the lens just to make zoom function properly.


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats a really tight spot and far for just a AA cell.

Since i have its twin brother coming which i posted an Ebay listing number in my first post for im stoked to get mine asap.
All the specs are the same and seem to be the same light by all accounts i can tell, But i do like this one's looks better.






BTW its not hot linked.


----------



## mccririck (Jun 13, 2011)

DasFriek said:


> Thats a really tight spot and far for just a AA cell.
> 
> Since i have its twin brother coming which i posted an Ebay listing number in my first post for im stoked to get mine asap.
> All the specs are the same and seem to be the same light by all accounts i can tell, But i do like this one's looks better.
> ...



Sipik sk68 clone.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 13, 2011)

DasFriek said:


> Thats a really tight spot and far for just a AA cell.
> 
> Since i have its twin brother coming which i posted an Ebay listing number in my first post for im stoked to get mine asap.
> All the specs are the same and seem to be the same light by all accounts i can tell, But i do like this one's looks better.
> ...




Do share. I was a little leery about the push and pull focus feature.


----------



## DasFriek (Jun 13, 2011)

Im still waiting for the light to come from China still, But i was under the impression it would be a screw type adjustment.
But you are correct it is a push/pull adjustment, But it looks smooth in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-OhkheSGW4&feature=player_embedded
Also in the video it shows a little taste of AA versus 14500 and the light looks amazingly bright with a very well defined beam.

I expect at least another week before i ever get this light delivered as it did ship fast from China and on a plane in 24 hours.


----------



## 7clpz (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi trooplewis, this $8 flashlight is quite interesting. 

You might have an idea of the runtime estimate for Nimh Eneloop AA (2000mAH)?


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 13, 2011)

mccririck said:


> Sipik sk68 clone.



My most recent "Sipik" was labelled "Ultra OK". 
New alias to me...


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jun 14, 2011)

The model discussed in posts 22 through 27 of this thread appears to be identical to the model being sold through meritline.com discussed in this thread:

"_Focus Zoom Lens Cree Q3 Flashlight Torch Light Lamp for $9.99 with Free Shipping_"
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Torch-Light-Lamp-for-9.99-with-Free-Shipping

We ordered it through meritline, and it just arrived today. So far the only criticism I have about it is that screwing the tailcap is comparable in my opinion to screwing the tailcap onto our Maglite 2D flashlight

- the screwing/unscrewing of the threads is a little rough
- I had to apply some forward pressure to the tailcap while I was screwing the tailcap in order to make the screwing of the tailcap threads more smooth

One other criticism -- the diameter of the tailcap is small enough and the length of the threads is short enough and the tension of the spring is great enough that in my large-ish hands it was a little difficult to screw the tailcap.

I am hoping that applying a little lubricant to the threads will improve this situation.


----------

